# Jesse Jackson Calls On Blacks To Wear Hoodies To Polling Places



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Speaking to The Tom Joyner Morning Show on Wednesday, Jesse Jackson said:

"If a white kills a black we revolt, if a black kills a white it's jail time, we kill each other it's Miller time. It's as if somebody has the right to kill us."

Jackson then added "This right wing, we got to win the election, so wear your hoodie, put a voter registration card under your hoodie if you have a hoodie without a voter card you've been Hoodiewinked."

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...ls-On-Blacks-To-Wear-Hoddie-To-Polling-Places


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Make sure they don't forget their billy clubs either...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't even know what he's trying to say with those very intelligent sounding words.


----------

